

Ask HN: Should a comment be worth an upvote? - spullara

It seems like if something is getting a lot of comments and generating discussion, whether a post or another comment, it should be rewarded. Would also make sure that people "don't feed the trolls". I see way too many &#60;= 0 comments that have a big discussion associated with them which often speaks to the value of the comment itself.
======
lutusp
> It seems like if something is getting a lot of comments and generating
> discussion, whether a post or another comment, it should be rewarded.

This is a misconception -- upvoting isn't a reward, and downvoting isn't a
punishment. People upvote comments to increase their visibility, and downvote
them to decrease their visibility. Voting is about personal taste, not the
making of moral judgments.

> I see way too many <= 0 comments that have a big discussion associated with
> them which often speaks to the value of the comment itself.

Another misconception -- the fact that a submission creates a lot of comment
isn't necessarily a reflection of the value of the submission -- the original
might be deplorable, but how and why it's deplorable might merit comment.

